# Need cpt code for ilioinguinal nerve pulse rhizotomy



## dhunter (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a pain doctor wanting to do a *ilioinguinal nerve pulse rhizotomy*.

Any ideas on what CPT code we would use for this procedure?

Thanks,
Dawn


----------



## dwaldman (Jul 15, 2012)

Below is from AMA CPT Assistant, which states to use 64999 for pulsed RF

August 2005 page 13
Coding Consultation:Questions and Answers

Surgery/Nervous System, 64999 (Q&A) 

Question: What is the appropriate code to report for pulsed radiofrequency (PRF)? 

Answer: Currently, there is not a specific CPT code that accurately describes PRF. Therefore, the unlisted code 64999, Unlisted procedure, nervous system, should be reported. It should also be noted that it is not appropriate to report Destruction by Neurolytic Agent codes 64600-64681 for PRF. 

Answer: When reporting an unlisted code to describe a procedure or service, it will be necessary to submit supporting documentation (eg, procedure report) along with the claim to provide an adequate description of the nature; extent; need for the procedure; and the time, effort, and equipment necessary to provide the service. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

